# POPSUGAR Must Have - September 2012



## JessP (Sep 7, 2012)

Who here is signed up for September? I had to cancel just because I don't have room in the budget, but I'm excited to see what goodies they have in store for this month!


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 8, 2012)

I am getting this months box. After octobers box i may cancel that is when my sub is up i do look foward to the boxss but i dont wanna spend that much for a box when i can have 3 other ones together for this price!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 8, 2012)

I am still subscribed. I really want them to do a fashion themed box this month. The teaser says something about fashion week, but doesn't explicitly promise anything specific. I really loved both boxes (would have loved this last box more had I got a different fragrance) but $35 is sort of prohibitive being a monthly charge. Not that they haven't been worthwhile so far, but it's cutting into my budget that I would otherwise blow on completely different frivolous things.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 8, 2012)

Fashion would be fun when do they tell us?? I thoughtht we knew the theme right away last time??


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm supposed to get a free box, so I'm definitely sticking around for this one!  I was planning to stay anyway because I really enjoyed the first two boxes, but this free month just gives me more incentive.  I'm hoping it's not *too* fashion-y because my preferences and fashion rarely line up.  But the first two boxes have been so all over the place even with what seemed like fairly solid themes that I have a feeling this month will be just as random, which I consider to be a good thing.


----------



## JessP (Sep 8, 2012)

> Fashion would be fun when do they tell us?? I thoughtht we knew the theme right away last time??


 I saw this link back over in the August thread - http://www.popsugar.com/PopSugar-Must-Have-Box-September-24760883 Kind of explains the September theme, though rather broadly lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to get a free box, so I'm definitely sticking around for this one!  I was planning to stay anyway because I really enjoyed the first two boxes, but this free month just gives me more incentive.  I'm hoping it's not *too* fashion-y because my preferences and fashion rarely line up.  But the first two boxes have been so all over the place even with what seemed like fairly solid themes that I have a feeling this month will be just as random, which I consider to be a good thing.


Some has commented before that this box seems to be aimed at a slightly older audience than many of the others, so I'm not too worried about the kind of fashion they might include. I think in any season there is typically something that very "hot" that is also considered classic? They haven't asked us any of our sizes, so they're going to be restricted to things like sunglasses, hats, scarves, or fashion jewelry. Maybe I'm mostly just curious to see what they think we'll like. When they did "beauty" they gave us a nude polish as well as a vibrant trendy one, and two very classic lip colors, so I'm inclined to trust them not to try and dress me like Rhianna or Gaga.


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 8, 2012)

I am still signed up.  I have some free months from referrals, but I'd probably pay even if I didn't.  PopSugar has me sucked in.  In a weird way, I love that I have no clue what could be coming in the box on a monthly basis.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2012)

I had a dream about the September Popsugar last night. LOL! I don't think what I dreamed is something that would happen, but I'll tell you about it anyway. I dreamed that the theme was fashion, and they send us each four pairs of really great shoes. One of the was a great pair of boots. There was also so interesting food and some makeup. Everyone was so excited and happy, except the people who had canceled. Isn't that funny? I guess dream Popsugar magically knew our shoe sizes.


----------



## Val Erler (Sep 12, 2012)

I tried cancelling today and it says my last box will be the september one.  ugh


----------



## Maya M (Sep 12, 2012)

I just emailed them and told them I want to cancel. I payed for the August box and I still haven't received it. It says in transit still. I told them, but they never replied. Hopefully they won't make me pay for the September one too since I never even got the August one.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 12, 2012)

BEST. DREAM.EVER! i WISH! lets see what this month brings. i liked last month. it was my first box. i thought the amount of items we got and the dollar amount we paid was fair. i love my Baggu and my diffuser.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BEST. DREAM.EVER! i WISH! lets see what this month brings. i liked last month. it was my first box. i thought the amount of items we got and the dollar amount we paid was fair. i love my Baggu and my diffuser.


I know, right? I think it was an omen.


----------



## Rach212 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried cancelling today and it says my last box will be the september one.  ugh


 I went in today to cancel so that I could re-order with a promo code for $10 off (I'm month-to-month) but got the message that "Your subscription is paid until September 2012. Canceling your subscription will stop any further credit card charges. Your last shipment will be the September 2012 bag. If you have any questions, please contact us at [email protected].

[SIZE=10pt]Are you sure you want to cancel your subscription?â€[/SIZE]

FAQ says to cancel before 15 days before the end of the month which would be Saturday ...  and my card has not been charged yet.  I emailed them, we'll see I guess ...  The August bag was my first and I was on the fence about staying on for another month since it is $35 and while the "value" makes it worth it, the August "big ticket" item wasn't something I would have bought on my own even for a lower price.  $10 isn't huge in the grand scheme of things but I would rather have the September box at $25 while I decide if I want to stay on as a subscriber!  LOL!


----------



## Rach212 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried cancelling today and it says my last box will be the september one.  ugh


 I just got this reply back from them - still time to cancel and not pay for September (if you didn't cancel anyway)

"*[SIZE=9pt]POPSUGAR Must Have Support, Sep 13 14:32 (ADT):[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9pt]Hi Rachelle,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Thanks for your email. We apologize for the confusion! If you cancel now you will not be charged nor receive the September box. As long as you cancel your account prior to September billing, which occurs around the 25th, you will not be charged for the September box.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Thanks,[/SIZE]

POPSUGAR Support"


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 16, 2012)

Where do you get the teasers?


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 16, 2012)

i was going to ask the same thing. i have not seen ANY for this month and usually by this time we have several of them. what the freak! i usually don't want to know but i always cave and look ! i chose the mystery sample this month on beauty army and thats gonna bug me till i get my box which i dont get until the end of the month. gaaahhhhh


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 17, 2012)

im getting through the sept bag.. but thats it. too much money


----------



## prachisrk (Sep 20, 2012)

So I caved and subscribed again. I was disappointed with the first month but happier with the 2nd one so I came back....

This is what it says on their site. I'm hoping it has something to do with fall or fashion. Back to school not so much!

What better way to celebrate the beginning of Fall, Fashion Week fun, and back-to-school excitement than by treating yourself to the POPSUGAR Must Have box?


----------



## Tabasc (Sep 21, 2012)

Where did you get the $10 code?  On the August thread there are a bunch that don't work.  I'd like to try this box (I have only done bb to now) but can't justify without a code!  Wish I could find one for half off like last month!!  Wish I had seen it last month - I'd heard about sprout and would have loved to try! Thanks ladies!


----------



## liziam (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get the $10 code?  On the August thread there are a bunch that don't work.  I'd like to try this box (I have only done bb to now) but can't justify without a code!  Wish I could find one for half off like last month!!  Wish I had seen it last month - I'd heard about sprout and would have loved to try! Thanks ladies!


I think the code OPRAH is still working for $10 off!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get the $10 code?  On the August thread there are a bunch that don't work.  I'd like to try this box (I have only done bb to now) but can't justify without a code!  Wish I could find one for half off like last month!!  Wish I had seen it last month - I'd heard about sprout and would have loved to try! Thanks ladies!


 Hi Tabasc! I sent you a PM about popsugar.  hope you dont mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 21, 2012)

There is a Shop Style Facebook code for 50% off using code SSFAN50


----------



## ellyb85 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you so much! 35.00 is silly but 17.50 I can do!


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 21, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------



## Val Erler (Sep 22, 2012)

i had cancelled but half price was enough to bring me back for one more month..I always give in!


----------



## Rach212 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a Shop Style Facebook code for 50% off using code SSFAN50


 I knew I should have waited ....  I signed back up for 1 month but the only code I could find that was working was $5 off   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get the $10 code?  On the August thread there are a bunch that don't work.  I'd like to try this box (I have only done bb to now) but can't justify without a code!  Wish I could find one for half off like last month!!  Wish I had seen it last month - I'd heard about sprout and would have loved to try! Thanks ladies!


The $10 code I found wound up not working.  I wound up only getting $5 off.  Hope you were able to get in with the $10 or 1/2 off codes that were posted in here!


----------



## Tabasc (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks so much!  The 50% off code worked!  Is it bad I am going to have to hide this from the hubby?  He is going to kill me - we are so broke - but I just couldn't resist.....


----------



## Tabasc (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks so much!  The 50% off code worked!  Is it bad I am going to have to hide this from the hubby?  He is going to kill me - we are so broke - but I just couldn't resist.....


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  The 50% off code worked!  Is it bad I am going to have to hide this from the hubby?  He is going to kill me - we are so broke - but I just couldn't resist.....


Well, if it makes you feel better. Just pretend you bought 3 coffees from Starbs. It's about the same price! Just cut back somewhere else if you can to make up for it.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha thats a cute way to think of it and explain it to my fiance baby o gave up 3 starbucks drinks this week love it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 24, 2012)

How can I not re-sign up for only $18.00??   Thanks Ladies, your like my support group, beauty boxes are an addiction.  Thanks for the 50% off code.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 24, 2012)

I caved and got this one.  So let me get this straight, I plan on cancelling after the Sept box, but if Oct comes out with another great deal like 50% off, I can sign up again and get the discount?


----------



## Tabasc (Sep 24, 2012)

If you cancel do you get to use discount codes again?  Or do you need to sign up for a different account?


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 24, 2012)

I used the $10 off code after canceling with no problem.


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 24, 2012)

I cancelled before and I got this box with the 50% off code. I caved...so sad.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 25, 2012)

This month will be my first month, very hopeful! If they don't wow me, I have to consider canceling after one box. I had tried a promo code, but didn't get one, so I paid full price. Here's hoping!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled before and I got this box with the 50% off code. I caved...so sad.


 
Me too, I can't resist a deal. I was so disappointed when I found out what was in last month's box, that is until it got here. I think I expected more makeup/body stuff. Now that I know it's a mishmash of whatever appeals to the popsugar girls that month it should be better.


----------



## Generalissima (Sep 25, 2012)

Used the 50% off code and now I'm dying for my box!! I have to force myself to forget I re-signed up for so many boxes so when they come its a surprise...I hate crankily checking the mail


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 25, 2012)

Has anyone even gotten a box yet or shipping notice? I have not even seen spoilers yet and here it is the 25th....WTH?


----------



## meaganS (Sep 25, 2012)

Nope. Not yet.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone even gotten a box yet or shipping notice? I have not even seen spoilers yet and here it is the 25th....WTH?


 I just checked my confirmation e-mail and it says it'll ship the end of Sept and take 5-10 days to arrive.  They really push the "end of Sept" part, huh?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 25, 2012)

I just checked my previous shipping dates: July 25th and August 27th. I'm not worried yet.


----------



## prachisrk (Sep 25, 2012)

Damn I was looking for codes but i re-subbed before any came out. Oh well...this month better be good lol


----------



## JNiccolai (Sep 25, 2012)

mine was billed......


----------



## Marshie (Sep 25, 2012)

Just ordered! TY to everyone sharing the discount codes. Funny how Glossybox said my card was declined yet I was able to order my first POPSUGAR MH sub.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, this is the day that they usually start shipping. No spoilers at all. :/

They should feel free to send me more Pretzel Crisps. I am now totally addicted to the Tuscan Three Cheese flavor and my husband is aghast at the price.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone know why I was charged $37.19 for this months PopSugar box? The advertised price is $35/mo with free shipping. I e-mailed them, but haven't seen a response. I am assuming tax? But, I do not think they are in Ohio, so I don't know why they would charge me sales tax.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 26, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know why I was charged $37.19 for this months PopSugar box? The advertised price is $35/mo with free shipping. I e-mailed them, but haven't seen a response. I am assuming tax? But, I do not think they are in Ohio, so I don't know why they would charge me sales tax.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There's probably tax for some states.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Sep 26, 2012)

It's just odd that my first box was $35 and now they are charging me tax without telling me or me authorizing it. Kinda makes me a little mad. I haven't moved states. haha.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 26, 2012)

I still haven't heard anything about my box being shipped seems like its slowly moving further back! I don't like when boxes roll into next months!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 26, 2012)

I also was billed yesterday


----------



## casey anne (Sep 26, 2012)

My account says it shipped today though no tracking # yet.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine says it shipped on the 24th, but no tracking.


----------



## prachisrk (Sep 26, 2012)

Same!



> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says it shipped on the 24th, but no tracking.


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine says that it shipped today, but I never got an email about it. Weird.


----------



## Rach212 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, this is the day that they usually start shipping. No spoilers at all. :/
> 
> They should feel free to send me more Pretzel Crisps. I am now totally addicted to the Tuscan Three Cheese flavor and my husband is aghast at the price.


 Our

Walmart had all the different flavors for $2 or $2.50 per bag ....  Ive been buying the gigantic bag at Sam's Club for a few months. They are so addicting.


----------



## Rach212 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says it shipped on the 24th, but no tracking.


Same.  But it also says that my August box is shipping in October, so who knows. 

I didn't get the August box until after Labor Day so it's going to be hard not to look at the spoilers and see what everyone else got


----------



## Eleda (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I am new to the forum;-) I also subscribed with the discount code. Hope to see the box sooon Profile says it was shipped on 24th.


----------



## KDan (Sep 28, 2012)

Where do you check to see if yours has shipped?


----------



## AliMo (Sep 28, 2012)

Been a lurker for a few weeks and decided to join to comment!

You can check your shipping status under your account on the right hand side.

Fab Sugar Tv YouTube channel just revealed what is inside the box. I clicked it by accident when I thought it was just a sweepstakes to win 6 months. I did NOT look and am trying to make it a surprise (so that even if the box is disappointing, I still get the anticipation). I signed up on the last day with the 50% off code. I wanted to join but saw how disappointing the first box was but the second box looked good and so hoping that the third one is really good.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 28, 2012)

WOW! SO WISH I GOT THIS. awesome awesome box.


----------



## prachisrk (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow if what is in the video is in fact in the box - I'm so happy I subscribed!


----------



## prachisrk (Sep 28, 2012)

PS. Also got my shipping notice. I think it will arrive in another week or so. Super duper excited


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 28, 2012)

OMG... This box is AMAZING!!! I think it will be my best beauty box to date- so worth it ladies!!!!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice, and my box is already in Chicago.  I should have it today or tomorrow.

ETA: I just watched the video and am so excited!

I already have, and love Cabana Glama.  It's $36 right there (on sale on Sephora for $19 but still) So that alone was double what I paid for the box.  I almost downloaded the book to my nook the other day, and love, love, love the scarf!!!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW! SO WISH I GOT THIS. awesome awesome box.


 ahh you all are making me want to peek!! should i??


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow I'm so in love right now!!!!! Ahhhhhh so excited


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow wow wow! Love pretty much everything in there! The best part for me: this month was free! I think this is my favorite sub at the moment.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 28, 2012)

After taking a sneak peek and getting so excited, I literally got my shipment email like minutes later.  The box gods are watching down on me... LOL!  I'm so adicted, I have a serious problem, Its so hard to narrow down which subs to keep- they've all been awesome lately.  Glossybox has really stepped up their game too.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 28, 2012)

i peeked! OMGGGGGGG im so happy with this box. They really stepped up their game.  There isn't anything in this box that I find insignificant or unwanted.  WOW WOW WOW  I had such a bad day today (hit and run..boo booo booo) but this really made me smile


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww Kristin! I hope your day gets better !!! Looks its all stuff we wanted how freaking exciting !!!!! Ok I need to calm down ! I got my shipping info to its in Nevada but did ship on the 25th!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aww Kristin! I hope your day gets better !!! Looks its all stuff we wanted how freaking exciting !!!!! Ok I need to calm down ! I got my shipping info to its in Nevada but did ship on the 25th!


 Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So glad I have this forum to talk to people!


----------



## theredwonder (Sep 28, 2012)

This box looks amazing! Such a great value!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine says my box is in transit in Sacramento, I hope I get that bad boy today!


----------



## AliMo (Sep 28, 2012)

ahhhhhh I am sooo trying to not look! I kinda wished it would suck so that I would be like over and done (say I did it and tried it and then save my money!).


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 28, 2012)

I just saw the video and that is a CRAZY good box if that's what we're getting! YAY!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 28, 2012)

I wanted to wait, but watched the video. I want everything! Cannot wait till it gets here. I actually was thinking about it and as I saw the video, I realized I guessed 3 items, wow,must have indeed!

Do you guys know there is a coupon for 3 month for $60 (one month free)? I think October should be good, then there's Thanksgiving and Christmas...I should stop;-)


----------



## AliMo (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone in the SF Bay Area know how long it takes for the box to arrive? I ordered the last day though so maybe it will take longer. I still do not have tracking but it was shipped on 26th. (NVM....Just got tracking and its in Sacramento)


----------



## Valerie Miller (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello, yay my first post! I've been lurking for a while now, just thought I would come out of the wood works to post my excitement for this months box. I could always count on you ladies to have a lil spoiler that I can look at... I always sneak a look too. Funny thing is I just canceled my membership yesterday for pop sugar because I wasn't impressed with the last 2 boxes, but my September box already shipped. Yay, I might subscribe again for next months!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 28, 2012)

YAY! I knew that dream I had was an omen that we were going to get an awesome box this month! I can't wait to hear more details about the smaller things that the video only mentioned. I am super super excited about

the scarf! If it is as wonderful as it looks in the video, that alone makes this box worth it. I am super confused about that pop up meal thing and how the movie tickets will work, but this, IMO, looks like it is going to be the best box yet.

I was a little unsure about the benefit kit at first. But I did a little research on it and now I am looking forward to it. The reason I was unsure is that I don't wear bronzer. But Hoola, someone said, is also good as an eyeshadow, and the medium concealer in the kit is tiny. The eye shadows look really pretty and I've never tried Posietint.

I am also looking forward to the chips and caramels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Maybe not four pairs of shoes good, but realistically the best I could have hoped for.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

Moon your to cute! I hope you dream up some more fabulous for us soon! Your on the right track! Shoes would be fun like flip flops those can work in boxes alright! I wonder if the beautiful you know what will come in different colors although I really love the one in the video ! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! I knew that dream I had was an omen that we were going to get an awesome box this month! I can't wait to hear more details about the smaller things that the video only mentioned. I am super super excited about
> 
> ...


 The some kind of gorgeous is actually a pretty good size.  I like it, but I'm light/medium and can only wear it if I have a tan.  Otherwise it's way too dark for me.  I love Hoola, and the posietint I actually traded.  The eyeshadows are really nice neutrals.  I'll probably gift this set since I already have it and it's taking me forever to finish it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 28, 2012)

> I wanted to wait, but watched the video. I want everything! Cannot wait till it gets here. I actually was thinking about it and as I saw the video, I realized I guessed 3 items, wow,must have indeed! Do you guys know there is a coupon for 3 month for $60 (one month free)? I think October should be good, then there's Thanksgiving and Christmas...I should stop;-)


 Could you give me that coupon code? Please?


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

I wonder if you can use a coupon code by adding another 3 months while if u have a free box coming?


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 28, 2012)

yayayay! i cannot wait for my box. i just got my shipping notice and i watched the spoiler cause i can't wait. I love scarves!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 28, 2012)

Whats the coupon code for the 3 month sub... with a box like September I'm ready to sign on the dotted line...LOL


----------



## casey anne (Sep 28, 2012)

All I gotta say is DANG!!!  Thanks for whoever posted the 50% off coupon!!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd love to know what the coupon code is also. I'm so excited I gave them another chance with this box. This month's box is what I thought the service would be like. It's all thoughtful and crowd pleasing. I'm so excited for the scarf!


----------



## liziam (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you give me that coupon code? Please?


 Here are the two coupon codes I have: SSFAN50 - 50% off first box, FREE4SHOP - 1 month free on a 3 month subscription!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes! I got this coupon from your blog, thank you so much I love your blog;-)


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 28, 2012)

Do you pay for a 3 month sub all at once, or bill monthly for 3 months?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you pay for a 3 month sub all at once, or bill monthly for 3 months?


 pay all three at once


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what I figured, but thought I should double check. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 28, 2012)

Just signed up for 3 months with the coupon code ($60 for the 3 months). AHH I hope it's good. Sad to have missed this box. They are all things that I love! If anyone doesnt want anything, Ill be happy to trade for any of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Sep 28, 2012)

> Just signed up for 3 months with the coupon code ($60 for the 3 months). AHH I hope it's good. Sad to have missed this box. They are all things that I love! If anyone doesnt want anything, Ill be happy to trade for any of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I re-subbed with this deal as well lol. I'm a tad sad to be missing out on this box but it was getting a bit expensive! Three boxes for $64 (CA tax..) is way more reasonable. Ah, rationalizing with myself yet again hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 28, 2012)

> I re-subbed with this deal as well lol. I'm a tad sad to be missing out on this box but it was getting a bit expensive! Three boxes for $64 (CA tax..) is way more reasonable. Ah, rationalizing with myself yet again hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hear ya! It is better... $20 or so a month, which is about the cost of GB and with a lot more "things' than that. I love both though. My goal is to cut out BB this month (I have two accounts :x), and a few others. Man I have too many subs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This one just looks so great this month.......


----------



## JessP (Sep 28, 2012)

> I hear ya! It is better... $20 or so a month, which is about the cost of GB and with a lot more "things' than that. I love both though. My goal is to cut out BB this month (I have two accounts :x), and a few others. Man I have too many subs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This one just looks so great this month.......


 Oh my goodness - our minds must be on the same wavelength right now or something because I was just saying that I'll prob cancel either Bb or Cravebox because it's getting ridiculous lol. Super excited to see what comes of PMH in the next couple months!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm all in... 3 months for $60 is Soooo worth it!! I know we were all disappointed with the first box but looking back it was a pretty good box - we did get 2 bottles of RGB polish after all. This deal is so awesome I got my mom and sister to sign up so free box for me in October!!! I think this is the Best Beauty Box on the market. I know it's expensive but the booty is amazing, soooooo excited for September box, I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm all in... 3 months for $60 is Soooo worth it!! I know we were all disappointed with the first box but looking back it was a pretty good box - we did get 2 bottles of RGB polish after all. This deal is so awesome I got my mom and sister to sign up so free box for me in October!!!
> 
> I think this is the Best Beauty Box on the market. I know it's expensive but the booty is amazing, soooooo excited for September box, I can hardly stand it!!


 Okay so I think I missed the boat on this one, whats the coupon code?


----------



## musthave (Sep 28, 2012)

I CANNOT get over my excitement for this month's bag!  I tried my best to ignore the spoilers, but after about 30 seconds I had to give in and find out what we were getting.  I just looked up the price on two of the items and I think it's VERY safe to say we will be getting our money's worth!  So glad I stuck with this subscription and can't wait to get this month's bag!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 29, 2012)

Talk about rationalizing.. I did a little of that too, lol;-) The first bag was a disappointment, I cancelled and got a refund. I loved the August box, but missed on coupon. I resubbed for September, then for 3 months with a deal. So in December I will have 5 boxes from PS, which makes it (60+17.50)/5=$15.50 per box. I can handle that. What do you guys think?


----------



## Eleda (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay so I think I missed the boat on this one, whats the coupon code?


 Please refer to post 92


----------



## AliMo (Sep 29, 2012)

When you cancel and resub, do you use a different email or name etc? Or do you use the same one? Just want to be clear so I don't mess it up. Thanks!


----------



## JessP (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Talk about rationalizing.. I did a little of that too, lol;-) The first bag was a disappointment, I cancelled and got a refund. I loved the August box, but missed on coupon. I resubbed for September, then for 3 months with a deal. So in December I will have 5 boxes from PS, which makes it (60+17.50)/5=$15.50 per box. I can handle that. What do you guys think?


 I think that definitely works out in your favor - nicely done! I paid full price for both July's and August's boxes which was getting way too pricey for me. Glad to have found the coupon code above for the 3 month sub/free box!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you cancel and resub, do you use a different email or name etc? Or do you use the same one? Just want to be clear so I don't mess it up. Thanks!


 I used the same account.


----------



## Eleda (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that definitely works out in your favor - nicely done! I paid full price for both July's and August's boxes which was getting way too pricey for me. Glad to have found the coupon code above for the 3 month sub/free box!


 I am not active online, there is no way I can get referrals, as I am no good at making people buy things, just feel awkward, I love using coupons!;-) May you will get free boxes and it will bring the per box price down;-) who knows? I also thought well if I wait for another half off it might not be any, may be only in october, but I really want to see what is in store for November and December! I am afraid with the good boxes like these there will even be a waitlist;-))))hope not!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 29, 2012)

> Oh my goodness - our minds must be on the same wavelength right now or something because I was just saying that I'll prob cancel either Bb or Cravebox because it's getting ridiculous lol. Super excited to see what comes of PMH in the next couple months!


 Okay not to be an enabler.... BUT I got the Goodies box tonight and its was a delicious, big box of treats for $7 which I would say covered the shipping alone. Treats were $15 and were high quality. Uhhh Yea I think Ill cancel BB also. This box is becoming exactly what I want (mix of makeup and lifestyle extras that are actually usable). As far as makeup, GB and SS have met the needs I have been looking for (cool makeup, awesome skincare). I'm giving MyGlam a month to see if their new bags are great. Overall... I started with BB but I think theyre really falling behind their competitors besides their points... not enough to keep me there, as Sephora does that same and in a better way...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping next month's POPSUGAR bag is awesome!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please refer to post 92


Thank you I totally overlooked that second code I kept trying the first one, I think I need to go to bed I've been up too long! lol


----------



## kalmekrzy (Sep 29, 2012)

mine is in my state and is only about 40 miles away I hope it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## crystalclear65 (Sep 29, 2012)

Question.. If i were to subscribe to the PopSugar Box today, would i get September's Bag?  I know the cutoff was the 25th but i didnt know if September's Bag was available until sold out or i would just be automatically put on the list for October's Bag.


----------



## cakesandkream (Sep 29, 2012)

Got my box this morning and I'm in love. I am sick so this totally made me feel better.


----------



## JessP (Sep 29, 2012)

> Question.. If i were to subscribe to the PopSugar Box today, would i get September's Bag?Â  I know the cutoff was the 25th but i didnt know if September's Bag was available until sold out or i would just be automatically put on the list for October's Bag.


 You would get October's box (I just re-subbed yesterday and my "welcome" email confirmed this).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cakesandkream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box this morning and I'm in love. I am sick so this totally made me feel better.


So jealous! Did you get the same color scarf as shown in the video?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 29, 2012)

Ladies! I just got mine in the mail and its amazing! Movie tickets, discount codes for 50% off of another scarf, free dinner!


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm really tempted to cancel some of my other subs and just get this one instead.

I ended up just cancelling my MyGlam right now, and I'm not going to update my birchbox cc info, which will in effect cancel that one too.

I know they're only $10, but to me I'd rather pool that $20 towards one sub I'll enjoy instead.

At this point I think I'm also going to start skipping my Julep boxes as well because I just have soooo much nail polish. I don't want to cancel, because I do love their stuff, but I would rather get the PopSugar one instead. Especially with the coupon code for the 3 months!

It's hard after going sub box crazy for so long, to narrow it down, but I think at first I wanted ALL the boxes and now I'm starting to realize that I don't use 99% of the stuff that MyGlam or BB send me, and I wouldn't repurchase it, so really what's the point?

This box looks amazing! I'm really excited about it.


----------



## kloudes (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got my box as well and I couldn't be happier! 100% worth it this month.


----------



## prachisrk (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so excited for this months - that I caved and got the 3 month subscription. Lol can't wait to get mine....it is still on the other side of the country!


----------



## prachisrk (Sep 29, 2012)

Also for those wondering I use the same account. I cancel each month and keep signing up again with whatever code is available.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also for those wondering I use the same account. I cancel each month and keep signing up again with whatever code is available.


I think this is what you have to do. I tried to use this code on my active account and keep getting an error message.


----------



## Eleda (Sep 29, 2012)

Off topic. Is anyone participating in the contest? There is another entry method in the official rules:

"Alternative Method of Entry (AMOE). You may also enter the Contest by mail as follows. On a plain 3â€ x 5â€ index card, legibly handprint or type your first name, last name, date of birth, complete address, city, state, zip code, home phone number (including area code), and email address (if any) and mail your completed 3â€ x 5â€ card to: â€œEnter to Win a POPSUGAR Must Have Bag Membership,â€ PopSugar Studios, 3523 Eastham Drive, Culver City, CA 90232. To be considered eligible in the Contest, AMOE entries must be postmarked not later than October 12, 2012 and received no later than 11:59 p.m. PST on October 19, 2012."

I will try, who knows!

Good luck to whoever decides to try too!


----------



## theredwonder (Sep 29, 2012)

> Also for those wondering I use the same account. I cancel each month and keep signing up again with whatever code is available.Â


 Great tip! I didn't think that would work but it let me resign up with the coupon as well. Yay!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so excited to get this box and am SO glad I stuck with it!!!!


----------



## AliMo (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited to get this box and am SO glad I stuck with it!!!!


 Hey I feel like a total stalker because I was convinced to get the boxes after stumbling onto your blog from a google search on the boxes and I just kept reading your blog like it was real life reality show series. I had no clue you were on this message board. I used your link since I couldn't find any of my friends that were already signed-up. Your blog is kinda addicting....


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 29, 2012)

I canceled and re-subbed with the three months for $60 deal. I've been paying full price this whole time, and was considering canceling, just because of budget stuff, but this month's box looks sooooo good. Mine just passed me and will turn around on Monday, maybe I'll get it in a few days. I won an iron from a sweepstakes, sold it on ebay, and used the money for the 3 month subscription! Thank you, Universe.


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled and re-subbed with the three months for $60 deal. I've been paying full price this whole time, and was considering canceling, just because of budget stuff, but this month's box looks sooooo good. Mine just passed me and will turn around on Monday, maybe I'll get it in a few days. I won an iron from a sweepstakes, sold it on ebay, and used the money for the 3 month subscription! Thank you, Universe.


 I just did the same! I canceled my Myglam/ipsy, my birchbox, and my sample society today as well, to make up for it at least.

Sample Society got me to resub after last months box, but I realized today that even though they're bigger samples, I only tend to use 1 out of the 4 they send. So I'm still better off cancelling.

I like all three of those a lot, but I think the popsugar bag is just more along the lines of what fits better for me and what I would find useful. So I'm super stoked to get in on the deal for it!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Sep 30, 2012)

double post


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey I feel like a total stalker because I was convinced to get the boxes after stumbling onto your blog from a google search on the boxes and I just kept reading your blog like it was real life reality show series. I had no clue you were on this message board. I used your link since I couldn't find any of my friends that were already signed-up. Your blog is kinda addicting....


 


> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey I feel like a total stalker because I was convinced to get the boxes after stumbling onto your blog from a google search on the boxes and I just kept reading your blog like it was real life reality show series. I had no clue you were on this message board. I used your link since I couldn't find any of my friends that were already signed-up. Your blog is kinda addicting....


omg, me too! i am obsessed with your blog Jennifer! no clue you were on here?


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am glad you guys read!! And thank you for signing up under me AliMo!  My obsession with free stuff is insane. 

And I just recently joined here.  I used to just lurk, but figured I should stop being such a creeper and try and actually post!


----------



## Val Erler (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't even received my September box yet but I had to sign up for the 3 month discount package for $60.  I found a video on youtube of someone who received their box and she went through the items a bit slower, I'm really excited!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even received my September box yet but I had to sign up for the 3 month discount package for $60.  I found a video on youtube of someone who received their box and she went through the items a bit slower, I'm really excited!


Was it the girl who was super excited about everything? That was such a cute video. She was fun to watch.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2012)

Yow!  I just looked up the prices for the scarf.  I love scarves.  I have a solid half-dozen in a bag on my coat rack so I can grab one on my way out the door every day (I would have them hanging from my coat rack, but I also have kittens who *love* playing with dangly things), and those are just the year-round scarves.  My winter scarf collection is even larger (I went through a bored-and-fidgety phase where I crocheted a *lot* of scarves).  This particular brand is over $55 *when it's on sale*.  Regular price:  Over $80.  I happen to love scarves, so this alone would have made the box worth the money if I had paid for it since I would be willing to pay $35 for a nice, large, drape-y scarf.  

Total box value:  I'm guesstimating a couple of prices, and I'm not including the coupon, but I'm coming up with a total box value of over $170 if I go with the lower price for the scarf -- and over $200 if I include the coupon and the higher price for the scarf.  The funny thing is that I keep looking at this particular box and thinking about whether I can justify spending the money on it, but it didn't cost me anything thanks to referrals!  So extra-awesome I can't believe this subscription box is for real.  Except it is.  

I think the product sourcing is helped by the fact that this particular website/company's main focus is celebrities, and a lot of these brands have a celebrity-oriented push (almost every single place I looked for information on the scarf was about how various celebrities wear them, for example), so they're already giving stuff away in the hope that pictures of their stuff land in _Us_ or whatever magazines have lots of pictures of those events (I'm so disconnected with the celebrity culture that I'm not even sure of any other magazine that would have this sort of thing, but one of the websites I just looked at for info on gifting suites mentioned _Us_, so I will, too).  These boxes are kind of like mini-gift suites, although we do pay $35 a month for them, and we don't get to pick out the goodies.  It also seems like their boxes are stepping up with every one they send out.  I thought the first one was one of my favorites -- until the August box arrived.  I thought that one was fantastic -- until I saw what the September box contains.  After this one, they're probably going to have a lot of people signing up, so they are going to have to have a good October box, so it's going to be interesting to see how that pans out.  I want to upgrade to a pre-paid subscription one of these days, but I have to reconfigure my budget before I can do that, so it's going to take a little while.

(Something I had completely forgotten about until now:  About ten years or so ago, I wanted to find a company that would send me a care package of miscellaneous fun stuff every month.  Bath stuff, home stuff, maybe a snack -- basically, just a variety of things that I wouldn't normally buy for myself.  There were a lot of places that offered gift baskets or care packages, but they weren't *subscription* services, and the prices were pretty much in line with the value of the boxes, plus you had to pick which box to get, and I could never make up my mind between the various options.  I wanted the company to pick and surprise me, and it would have been nice to get more bang for my buck and not pay more or less what the box was worth.  Flash forward to today, and, wow, this is pretty much exactly what I had been wanting a decade ago.  I'm really looking forward to what they send out as autumn and winter roll through!)

Anyway.  Now I just have to wait for it to go from Troutdale (about 10 miles from my apartment) to Auburn (about 150 miles away) and back to Portland (where I live), so I'm probably looking at a Wednesday delivery.  Friday would be cool, too, because that's a three-day weekend for me (Columbus Day makes me *love* working for a bank!), and, curiously, my August box arrived just in time for Labor Day weekend, so I kind of feel like it could be a long weekend tradition.  Smartpost annoys the hell out of me with the Porland-Seattle-Portland thing, but this is actually the quickest subscription box delivery for me aside from Good and Lovely (sent via USPS first class, mailed from about three miles away).


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here are the two coupon codes I have: SSFAN50 - 50% off first box, FREE4SHOP - 1 month free on a 3 month subscription!


Is the SSFAN50 still working? i tried it and it gives me an error. I tried FREE4SHOP its working though.

Thinking of receiving two boxes each month so I could give away the duplicates to my sister in laws and friends.

**EDIT -- tsk. Gave in! Was eyeing on buying new boots for fall, but I could not resist this awesome deal!

Thanks for the code!!


----------



## kat621 (Sep 30, 2012)

I signed up in July, and was disappointed with the stuff I received.  Most of it I had to give away to my coworkers, but the August box was 10 times better.  My September box has shipped, haven't received it yet, but I hope it's good.


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am very excited to get this month's box. I sneaked a peak well actually fully looked on youtube.  and i love everything that's coming in this box. I didn't love last month's box but boxes like this will keep me subscribed.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yow!  I just looked up the prices for the scarf.  I love scarves.  I have a solid half-dozen in a bag on my coat rack so I can grab one on my way out the door every day (I would have them hanging from my coat rack, but I also have kittens who *love* playing with dangly things), and those are just the year-round scarves.  My winter scarf collection is even larger (I went through a bored-and-fidgety phase where I crocheted a *lot* of scarves).  This particular brand is over $55 *when it's on sale*.  Regular price:  Over $80.  I happen to love scarves, so this alone would have made the box worth the money if I had paid for it since I would be willing to pay $35 for a nice, large, drape-y scarf.
> 
> ...


 I'm your fellow Portlander, so I feel your pain. I have to wait too. Isn't it maddening to watch the box track on by and keep going and then circle back? I want to feel that scarf in my hands, right now! lol

I have been wishing for a fashion box so hard, and I love that gray color. I know that scarf is going to be perfect for me.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm your fellow Portlander, so I feel your pain. I have to wait too. Isn't it maddening to watch the box track on by and keep going and then circle back? I want to feel that scarf in my hands, right now! lol
> 
> I have been wishing for a fashion box so hard, and I love that gray color. I know that scarf is going to be perfect for me.


Could be worse, I'm in Oregon too, but more rural. It took 6 days to get to me once it hit Troutdale last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Val Erler (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was it the girl who was super excited about everything? That was such a cute video. She was fun to watch.


 yes, it was! she reallly likes food. haha


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 30, 2012)

Out of curiosity, any ideas what the next box theme is?


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG I CANNOT WAIT FOR THIS BOX! If it is what was in the video posted... 

The cucumber wipes, I LOVE those. 

That book, I've been fighting the urge to buy it because I lost my copy. The scarf- I'm sooo into scarves this fall.
The hair ties-- I only use those kinds and I lose them all the time, perfect. Free movies tickets and makeup? 
 
 
I LOVED everything in last months box and this one seems amazing too.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is the SSFAN50 still working? i tried it and it gives me an error. I tried FREE4SHOP its working though.
> ...


 I just cancelled to re-sign with the FREE4SHOP code and it's not working!!




 I chose the 3 month option and entered the code and it was invalid.....am I doing something wrong or did it expire??


----------



## kloudes (Oct 1, 2012)

For those of you that are cancelling and resubbing, do you have the cancel button available on your account that their FAQs mentions?  I'm on month to month but I could not find the button for the life of me so I ended up emailing them.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 1, 2012)

Got my box this morning! LOVE it!


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that are cancelling and resubbing, do you have the cancel button available on your account that their FAQs mentions?  I'm on month to month but I could not find the button for the life of me so I ended up emailing them.


 if you go to "billing" there is an option at the bottom to cancel


----------



## Tabasc (Oct 1, 2012)

This is maddening.  I'm about 7 hours south of where the boxes started, it went north and then south and now it is 1.5 hours north of me and not supposed to be here until Wednesday!!!!  I want my box!!!!  Next time I am taking a road trip to NoCal get my box!  Ha.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is maddening.  I'm about 7 hours south of where the boxes started, it went north and then south and now it is 1.5 hours north of me and not supposed to be here until Wednesday!!!!  I want my box!!!!  Next time I am taking a road trip to NoCal get my box!  Ha.


 I feel ya!  My box passed me up and went to OH, then north to MI, then it has to work it's way back down to IN.  I'm supposed to get it Thurs.


----------



## kloudes (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you so much! Found it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They make that tiny... but I guess that's to be expected!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 1, 2012)

ive been waiting for my mail all day and its still not here! im so excited


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 1, 2012)

I must have totally missed the 3 months for $60 info!  Is that still out there somewhere?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am in love with the scarf! It's thin but has a nice weight to it.  Much nicer than any other scarf I own.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 1, 2012)

"Out for Delivery......" I am spoiler free....so very curious to know what is inside!

I live about 1.5 hours north from where it was sent and it took quite a few days with a slightly out of the way route, I cannot imagine how long smartpost takes for people farther away and also the crazy routes they come up with that are somehow more economical (but probably less green??). At least it's free shipping (or included in our price) and there is pretty good tracking.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Out for Delivery......" I am spoiler free....so very curious to know what is inside!
> 
> I live about 1.5 hours north from where it was sent and it took quite a few days with a slightly out of the way route, I cannot imagine how long smartpost takes for people farther away and also the crazy routes they come up with that are somehow more economical (but probably less green??). At least it's free shipping (or included in our price) and there is pretty good tracking.


 

August was my first one and I think it took 7 business days to get to me ... I'm in central Arkansas.  The last activity when I track mine was Reno, NV last Thursday.  It's so hard not to peek at the spoilers!!  I caved last time, I'm trying to hold out on this one and be surprised but it is SO HARD.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 1, 2012)

Booo, promo code is no longer available. I'm so sad.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Booo, promo code is no longer available. I'm so sad.


There might be more codes later closer to the last day to order the next box. I get popsugar emails from their regular website and they start sending codes a few days before the deadline.

I just got my box and now I have to go figure out what is inside because some things apparently I totally missed. I watched the revealing video and I missed things that were inserted inside other things. So FYI to the non-spoiled, some things are better than what you think it is at first look....Honestly, I was sort of disappointed for a little bit before I realized what else was there.

Totally missed the movie ticket because it was stuck inside the book. Was like they sent me a cookie?!! And realized it was dinner. The coin bag thing is kinda lame though, wished it was a baggu since I did not buy the August box.
Edit: I would like to state that yes I just realized I could have read the pamphlet....and now feel stupid...


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 1, 2012)

I lost my Baggu. I have no idea where it went. My husband says it will turn up, but I doubt it, because it is tiny when folded up, and it easily could have fallen out of my purse or gotten lost at a check out counter or something. I guess I can put a new one of my Christmas list. Even my husband liked the Baggu, and he has unrealistically high standards for everything. lol

Honestly, I don't know if I could do without spoilers. I think they add to my enjoyment. On the one hand, if I see it looks good, the anticipation builds even more, and if I see it and it doesn't look so great, it gives me time to adjust my expectations. It's still a surprise, just a two-part surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am glad you guys read!! And thank you for signing up under me AliMo!  My obsession with free stuff is insane.
> 
> And I just recently joined here.  I used to just lurk, but figured I should stop being such a creeper and try and actually post!


"creeper" lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 2, 2012)

I officially am in a fight with FEDEX- HATE THEM Right Now!!!  My box was scheduled to arrive today- its been sitting at a post 40 min from my house for almost 3 days.  This morning when I got up it said on schedule to be delivered today.  Now- it went past my house and is sitting at another post... they just changed my delivery date until tomorrow.  DAMN THEM!!!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine says est delivery Oct 5 and it is at the post office 30 min from where I live. Weird.


----------



## japolina (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine also says delivery October 5th and it is 3 hours from where I live. Ugh. I want it now!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I hate fedex too! It sucks big time


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine said it would be delivered October 4th, but it was delivered today! Maybe you guys will have the same luck...... can't wait to get home and open it!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said it would be delivered October 4th, but it was delivered today! Maybe you guys will have the same luck...... can't wait to get home and open it!


I thought you were the devil for getting my hopes up, but mine just got here today as well!

The scarf is so big and feels so nice. I really love it. Beautiful fringe!

I haven't had a chance to really look at everything yet.

Edit: I just put on the eyeshadows and posietint from the Cabana Glama set and it is sooo pretty. It's very natural-looking. But glamorous.

I tried to use the Tracie Martyn code on her site, but it doesn't work. It says on the card to call to make the order. Oh, I'll bet it won't work on her aromatherapy, which is what I was going to order, because it specifically says it is for skin care products.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said it would be delivered October 4th, but it was delivered today! Maybe you guys will have the same luck...... can't wait to get home and open it!


Mine doesn't show estimated delivery date   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It made it to Memphis yesterday...  and somewhere in Mississippi today ....  hoping it gets to Little Rock tomorrow and then to my post office in time for me to get it Thursday or Friday.  The suspense is killing me!


----------



## liziam (Oct 2, 2012)

Spoiler Pics:


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, nice!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 2, 2012)

Aughh I wish my box would get here already! I want everything in it so badly!


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 2, 2012)

SO excited for this box!! Love the spoiler pics, thanks ladies!!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pics liziam. Now I know what the caramels are supposed to look like! We are having a heat wave here in Northern CA and mine came all flattened and melted (not a big deal and should still be yummy.)

Does anyone else think it is odd how they do not have one time use codes for the Pop-up Pantry and everyone can basically use it with or without buying the box? I just hope no one puts this on one of those deal websites and crashes the systems like I've seen done many times before with other deals. Maybe the companies just want more word to spread and are ok with a widespread coupon?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 3, 2012)

Now THIS was what I had been hoping for from POPSUGAR--if all bags are like this, it's definitely worth the money!


----------



## tulippop (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the pics liziam. Now I know what the caramels are supposed to look like! We are having a heat wave here in Northern CA and mine came all flattened and melted (not a big deal and should still be yummy.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 3, 2012)

OMGOMGOMG I am OBSESSED with my scarf!!! Crossing my fingers the rest of you ladies get yours today!!!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMGOMGOMG I am OBSESSED with my scarf!!! Crossing my fingers the rest of you ladies get yours today!!!


 Mine got to my local post office at 7:40 this morning!!  Fingers crossed that my mailman got it before he started his route today ...  I can't wait to go home from work and check the mail!!  I'm trying not to get too excited because I had resigned myself to the fact that it probably would not arrive until Friday, maybe Thursday if I was lucky .... if it is there today I will be SO excited!  It's been so hard not reading everyone's spoilers ... I ready way too much last month while waiting on mine to arrive and there were a lot of people disappointed, so I wasn't very excited once it finally got to me.


----------



## Val Erler (Oct 3, 2012)

the tracie martyn items are expensive, has anyone ever tried this brand?


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 3, 2012)

My box is in town but won't come till day after! How annoying


----------



## meaganS (Oct 3, 2012)

I got mine today and LOVE it!!! Is anyone going to sign up for the pop up pantry?


----------



## Eleda (Oct 3, 2012)

On their website it says "Only 14 days left to get October's POPSUGAR Must Have box." Seems earlier this time around? May be the October box will indeed come in October? I'm excited;-)


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On their website it says "Only 14 days left to get October's POPSUGAR Must Have box." Seems earlier this time around? May be the October box will indeed come in October? I'm excited;-)


 Sweet! That's an exciting prospect.. I started an October thread earlier today because I'm already so excited lol! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129348/popsugar-must-have-october-2012


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 3, 2012)

Icant believe I still haven't yet got my box it really does seem like it is taking forever! I hope I get it tomorrow! For everyone who has gotten it the box looks so fun and I hope your enjoying your goodies! I love those hair ties I got one in birchbox and wanted more but didn't wanna pay the price on them! So super excited!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 3, 2012)

I quit refreshing FedEx because I didn't want to get my hopes up, but I just checked again and it says "out for delivery" ... hopefully it gets delivered today!  I feel so obsessive about it ...  but I JUST got off the waiting lists for a few other subs so PopSugar and CraveBox are all I've been getting so far LOL.  These subs have really sucked me in.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Icant believe I still haven't yet got my box it really does seem like it is taking forever! I hope I get it tomorrow! For everyone who has gotten it the box looks so fun and I hope your enjoying your goodies! I love those hair ties I got one in birchbox and wanted more but didn't wanna pay the price on them! So super excited!


 For anyone who wants a cheapo option for those hair ties, the Dollar Store has headbands in that type and I just cut them down to size. I also put a little fray check or clear nail polish on ends. It is like 6 for a dollar. They have pastel, neon, black and brown packs. Another option is to just go to the fabric store and buy the stuff. My two college age cousins took all the ones I made, so happy to get more. I do not know about the quality of these vs the ones in the Must Have box, so I cannot wait to go compare. Sorry to peeps if this is a spoiler but since it was already out on the board there are hair ties....you still don't know what exactly though....


----------



## Marshie (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG WOW! I got my box today and good lawd! The best $17 I have ever spent tbh. I have to be honest and say that I immediately ate the caramels and I already ordered some more. xD So nom! Seriously though, props to the ladies that posted the codes to use. I will most likely be sticking around for this another month since I canceled Glossybox.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh that's so fun I'm glad you got your box for 17$ what a steal! I'm in love with this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just looked I should have mine in my sweet hands tomorrow ! I love carnal! Thanks for the hair and idea ! I look foward to trying it out!!!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't either. Mine is in town but won't be coming till Friday! Boo



> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Icant believe I still haven't yet got my box it really does seem like it is taking forever! I hope I get it tomorrow! For everyone who has gotten it the box looks so fun and I hope your enjoying your goodies! I love those hair ties I got one in birchbox and wanted more but didn't wanna pay the price on them! So super excited!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mine was here when I got home!  OMG so impressed with this box ....  I love everything in it!  WOW.  I am so excited!


----------



## japolina (Oct 3, 2012)

Did anyone else have an issue with the code for the dinner? I did. I canceled my subscription to the box. Could that be why?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG, the caramels are insane. I must order more of them. I'm ridiculously happy with this box. I hope they can keep delivering well rounded boxes like this.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a dream about the September Popsugar last night. LOL! I don't think what I dreamed is something that would happen, but I'll tell you about it anyway. I dreamed that the theme was fashion, and they send us each four pairs of really great shoes. One of the was a great pair of boots. There was also so interesting food and some makeup. Everyone was so excited and happy, except the people who had canceled. Isn't that funny? I guess dream Popsugar magically knew our shoe sizes.


 Make sure you share any dreams you have about the October box!  LOL!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2012)

I had two different people mistake my scarf for suede/leather!  I'm seriously considering using the code to get more in blue, purple, and silver.  Lovelove*love* this scarf.  But I love long scarves in general, so I was already predisposed to adore this one.  But!  It was even longer than I had been expecting!  If I had paid $35 (but it was a free box for me!) and received just that scarf, I would have been happy.  I'll have to post my review later tonight after I get back from trivia.  Or maybe tomorrow night since I'm having a tired-and-cranky day (on the up side, my hatred of Bank of American is due entirely to my job, so I can go about my evening and put them out of my mind until tomorrow when I can be paid by the hour to yell at them and tell them that this is clearly *their* fault, so *they* need to fix it).  

(And the pictures in the brochure and now on the website made it look like it was supposed to be sent out in silver.  I got taupe, which is fine because it will work nicely with my warmer-toned clothing and therefore fills a huge gap in my scarf collection, but it made me wonder whether the wrong color was in the photo or if they sent out both colors.  Did anyone get it in silver or any other color?)


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 3, 2012)

> I had two different people mistake my scarf for suede/leather! Â I'm seriously considering using the code to get more in blue, purple, and silver. Â Lovelove*love* this scarf. Â But I love long scarves in general, so I was already predisposed to adore this one. Â But! Â It was even longer than I had been expecting! Â If I had paid $35 (but it was a free box for me!) and received just that scarf, I would have been happy. Â I'll have to post my review later tonight after I get back from trivia. Â Or maybe tomorrow night since I'm having a tired-and-cranky day (on the up side, my hatred of Bank of American is due entirely to my job, so I can go about my evening and put them out of my mind until tomorrow when I can be paid by the hour to yell at them and tell them that this is clearly *their* fault, so *they* need to fix it). Â  (And the pictures in the brochure and now on the website made it look like it was supposed to be sent out in silver. Â I got taupe, which is fine because it will work nicely with my warmer-toned clothing and therefore fills a huge gap in my scarf collection, but it made me wonder whether the wrong color was in the photo or if they sent out both colors. Â Did anyone get it in silver or any other color?)


 Yep, I got silver.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Make sure you share any dreams you have about the October box!  LOL!


LOL Okay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My scarf is silver. I love the color so much! But I think taupe is a really great color too. I have been wearing it constantly, at home and when out and about. I can't put it down. The makeup is so much better than I was expecting. Posietint is possibly the best blush I have ever used. I just love everything they sent us this time, every dang thing!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my box but I tried the code and it worked for me. My subscription is cancelled as well.



> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else have an issue with the code for the dinner? I did. I canceled my subscription to the box. Could that be why?


----------



## foreverdizzy (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't received my box yet either! It's expected to arrive on the 5th, so I am getting really antsy! I am most excited to see what color my scarf is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay, can we talk about how insanely good the cookie Pop-Up Pantry sent is?!? Need. More. Now!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, can we talk about how insanely good the cookie Pop-Up Pantry sent is?!? Need. More. Now!


I know, I had to share it with my kids. I would have eaten the whole thing and 5 more. Also, the code worked fine for me and I've canceled as well.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else have an issue with the code for the dinner? I did. I canceled my subscription to the box. Could that be why?


I used the code today and ordered dinner for my friend and I next week.  It worked fine but I had to enter the code in caps.  Did you try it in all uppercase letters?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 4, 2012)

My box should be here tomorrow. I was really good and didn't check spoilers, however popsugar emailed me the contents and then when I went to the website to see when it was coming, again the contents were front and center. It is kind of anticlimactic when I've been good and not looked to have them show me what is coming before it arrives. I wish they hadn't ruined the surprise that I had tried so hard to maintain.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 4, 2012)

This box was amazing and I have you gals to thank.  I never would have got this box unless it was for the coupon code posted- Soooo  THANK YOU for making my week.  Also because it was such an amaz box- I convinced my sister and mom to sign up so now my October box is free- doesn't get much better than that. 

But in all honesty, thanks so much girts- I have a blast reading, writing, and ranting on MT- and its bc of you!!!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box should be here tomorrow. I was really good and didn't check spoilers, however popsugar emailed me the contents and then when I went to the website to see when it was coming, again the contents were front and center. It is kind of anticlimactic when I've been good and not looked to have them show me what is coming before it arrives. I wish they hadn't ruined the surprise that I had tried so hard to maintain.


 What a bummer!!!  I also avoided the spoilers and only knew about one item ahead of time because it was so popular in here.  I was checking my shipping status through the email I got with my tracking number, so I could avoid the website.  I hate that for you that you made it this far and then PopSugar themselves spoiled it for you!!

I hope it's still exciting for you to when you get to open it!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used the code today and ordered dinner for my friend and I next week.  It worked fine but I had to enter the code in caps.  Did you try it in all uppercase letters?


 Did you guys cancel your subscription for Pop Up Pantry right away after ordering dinner?


----------



## Eleda (Oct 4, 2012)

I received my box today and I am very happy with the contents! I also love the

little leather pouch
 they sent, probably worth $20 or something.

The

scarf is grey colored
and I cannot wait to wear it!

Oh, and the

Tracy Martin voucher...
I am not ready to purchase a new skin care product @full size so I decided to call them and inquire whether it could be applied towards a sample. The girl on the line was rather mean and I felt she really did not appreciate me wanting to try their samples. I politely said Thank you, but she already hung up on me without saying anything. Made me feel stupid. I mean, I expected a little more decent and courteous customer service even if they rejected my inquiry.

I am in love with Popsugar. No single box ever provided such variety, fun, anticipation and value. Great experience.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh regarding the shipping, my box was delivered via USPS. Fedex dropped it off at the local office...


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box should be here tomorrow. I was really good and didn't check spoilers, however popsugar emailed me the contents and then when I went to the website to see when it was coming, again the contents were front and center. It is kind of anticlimactic when I've been good and not looked to have them show me what is coming before it arrives. I wish they hadn't ruined the surprise that I had tried so hard to maintain.


 Don't worry.... once you see/feel the scarf for yourself you'll get that climax you're looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys cancel your subscription for Pop Up Pantry right away after ordering dinner?


 No, friend said it might be better to wait until after we received our dinner.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, friend said it might be better to wait until after we received our dinner.


 is it a subscription or u just buy meals one at a time?


----------



## casey anne (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it a subscription or u just buy meals one at a time?


 You are automatically enrolled.  They say you are never charged unless you order something, but you are still subscribed.  You can skip a month with ordering by clicking a link.  I'd assume we are all safe to cancel once we placed our food order, but who knows.  It's a little goofy.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today and I am very happy with the contents! I also love the
> 
> ...


 Ugh, I saw the prices for those skin care products on the website and felt like it was too much with a coupon to try new products even with $25 off. Don't feel stupid, it's their fault that they choose to have this code be only by phone. I



> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh regarding the shipping, my box was delivered via USPS. Fedex dropped it off at the local office...


Mine was too. That's how SmartPost works, its a cheaper shipping method, where usually Fedex sends it to some main hub and then USPS takes over. One time I had a package using like UPS SmartPost equivalent and it was even worse, the status said it was delivered and it was only at the post office. I freaked out and could not get an answer from UPS and was told to complain to the sender.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 4, 2012)

I must comment on Popsugar's amazing customer service!  I got the box today and my postman apologized that he had needed to tape it up as when he got it the contents were spilling out.  Everything was there, but clearly had been a bit bent and mangled.  It was all usable, just not beautiful, and I was extra disappointed as I felt like I had waited a long time.  I sent an e-mail to popsugar and they responded within an hour that they would send out a new box.  I am absolutely amazed!  I have never had a challenge resolved so quickly, and with no arguing!  Thank you popsugar!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey everyone I had a hard time finding show listings if I understand correctly it starts showing on 10/5 ? But I could be wrong and the theaters seem limited ! Here is the theater listings I have found! http://perks-of-being-a-wallflower.com/theaters.html hope this helps let me know if you used your tickets


----------



## lolitam (Oct 4, 2012)

I accidentally posted this in the October thread and then realized my mistake.   So here it is, in the appropriate month's thread!

===============

Dang, I have been waiting forever for my box and it's not even supposed to arrive until Oct 6!    I'm so impatient, but I love reading all the positive reactions. 

I was reading through some of the

Tracie Martyn product reviews at makeupalley
and was not impressed, based on the reviews in relation to the product prices. 

So so so excited about this box (my first subscription.)  Ack, hurry up and get to me, package!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey everyone I had a hard time finding show listings if I understand correctly it starts showing on 10/5 ? But I could be wrong and the theaters seem limited ! Here is the theater listings I have found! http://perks-of-being-a-wallflower.com/theaters.html hope this helps let me know if you used your tickets


It was opened with very limited release a few weeks ago (like 4 theatres), then it was a slightly wider release and it will be a much wider release on 10/5. I was concerned that this was going to be one of those very limited release ones where I would have to drive to one of those indie friendly movie places but saw on wikipedia today that there is a larger release tomorrow and found some listings closer to me. If you go on fandango, you will see the times and locations. I also live in the SF Bay Area, so there might be more options for me than if you live in a different area. (I'm happy it will have a wide release because usually limited release also means limited time and I would have to go read the book a lot faster).


----------



## lindz0722 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am SO excited about this box!! I just received mine. Yes, it's 3x the price of any other boxes I subscribe to, but it's totally worth it.

Only thing I'm not thrilled about is that I got the beige scarf and I think the grey/silver would've looked better with my skin tone. Maybe in a month or so when I get a little paler it'll be a better contrast?!

Can't wait for October!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow I just ordered the popuppantry for my parents! The selections went fast my golly ! I ended up getting them the Moroccan stew I hope they enjoy! Wow I can't believe that scarf is an 84$ scarf! I'm in heaven!


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 4, 2012)

I absolutely loved this box.


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, I haven't even received my box yet and popuppantry.com is basically out of all their meals, there is only one more available to use the code with.  I'm pretty sure anyone could use that code, not just popsugar must have members.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I haven't even received my box yet and popuppantry.com is basically out of all their meals, there is only one more available to use the code with.  I'm pretty sure anyone could use that code, not just popsugar must have members.


 Wow, I received my box today, and I was just going to register, quite disappointing. I wonder If I wait?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was opened with very limited release a few weeks ago (like 4 theatres), then it was a slightly wider release and it will be a much wider release on 10/5. I was concerned that this was going to be one of those very limited release ones where I would have to drive to one of those indie friendly movie places but saw on wikipedia today that there is a larger release tomorrow and found some listings closer to me. If you go on fandango, you will see the times and locations. I also live in the SF Bay Area, so there might be more options for me than if you live in a different area. (I'm happy it will have a wide release because usually limited release also means limited time and I would have to go read the book a lot faster).


 I noticed that the back of the pass explicitly states that you *must* redeem these via Fandango, so that is actually a sign to me that it's really not going to be an indie theatre sort of thing.



> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I received my box today, and I was just going to register, quite disappointing. I wonder If I wait?


 More noticing:  The site states that they roll out new items each week.  I wasn't too thrilled with the options (between avoiding certain things because they're migraine triggers and just not liking other things, I'm a very finicky eater), so there wasn't really anything that grabbed me even when considering the sold out items.  I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that next week's menu is more appealing to my picky palate!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 4, 2012)

I accidentally posted in the wrong months thread too!

I got my box today and I love it! It's really awesome.

I already ate the cookie and the caramels lol. They were both so good!

Super stoked that I got this box.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow I just ordered the popuppantry for my parents! The selections went fast my golly ! I ended up getting them the Moroccan stew I hope they enjoy! Wow I can't believe that scarf is an 84$ scarf! I'm in heaven!


Does anyone know how long it will be before they restock, or how long our code is good for? I want to use mine, and I don't mind waiting, but I don't want to loose my chance.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I noticed that the back of the pass explicitly states that you *must* redeem these via Fandango, so that is actually a sign to me that it's really not going to be an indie theatre sort of thing.
> ...


 Migrane triggers, I did not know about it. What items did you notice from this category, I should research internet.

I went ahead and ordered the Moroccan lamb. Otherwise I will forget about it. I figured it sounds interesting;-) Good food is always good food, I told myself, whats not to like  - it is a great box, amazing amazing deals, I can handle if theres only one choice of dinner, lol.

Ladies, who ordered something different - lets discuss our experience after we have these amazing dinners, shall we;-)) may be with pictures - this box is a gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 5, 2012)

Ya I was worried it would all be gone for the month so I settled for the moroccan lamb as well not sure how often it comes in and out and when the deal is over! But I'm sure the meals will be awesome! I sent mine to my parents because I only have a po box!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 5, 2012)

Everyone I got this notice for popuppantry if you have not yet used your code! Menu Availability Update Due to overwhelming demand, many items are currently sold out. Don't worry: our chefs are working quickly to get your favorites back in stock. Please check back this weekend when we'll have more menus available to add to your pantry. Thanks so much for your patience!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 5, 2012)

Are there any coupon codes? I would like to sign up for this one- it sounds amazing!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 5, 2012)

Ladies can you say I am in love with the benefit makeup kit! If you wanna see the colors on the skin I just loaded a video click my siggy below! The foundation really blew my mind how it adapted to my fair skin ! Love anyone else try it out yet!?


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 6, 2012)

wore the scarf and posie tint (from benefit) last night. love.  this really was a great box. the only thing blah to me was the Tracie Martyn (out of my price range) and the popsugar bag.  VERY impressed with Popsugar for September.


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 6, 2012)

So I really wanted to cancel this sub but after seeing the contents I was super down to get it. They emailed me on the 24th saying if I updated my billing info within 14 days (of the 24th), they'd send me a September box as soon as the info was processed. I updated it on the 3rd and emailed them to confirm I'd be getting a box and they said:

"we are no longer able to process September billing. Because of this we are unable to ship you a September Must Have box."

When I asked why they keep flip-flopping on their customers ('up to $150 in value' to 'up to a $100 in value'; from 'POPSUGAR Must Have Bag' to 'POPSUGAR Must Have Box'; and now this), she corrected herself in the next email and said this: 

"However, we do not have any September Must Have boxes that we are able to ship to you."

I'm so pissed. Their CS blatantly lied to me... Did they just give out the rest of the boxes they had to whoever the F they wanted or did they not have a box for me to begin with??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 6, 2012)

I FINALLY got my box today.  Even though I knew everything that was in it, I ran from the mailbox to the house to open it!!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 7, 2012)

I just ordered the halibut from Pop-up Pantry. It will be delivered on the 19th, sometime before 7:30pm. I hope it's good.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

The PUP availability has been refreshed!  There are now about seven things sold out, but there are about a dozen things available.  They're still the same things that were available last week, though.  No new/different items.

(Oh, and someone asked about migraine triggers in this stuff.  Mine are strange and varied, and they're usually not a problem for anyone else.  Over the past few years, cilantro -- which is in pretty much all Mexican foods, especially salsa -- has started causing problems, for example.  And when I was a wee totlet, I would have migraines at least once a month, and even if the foods themselves don't trigger migraines, certain things -- like peas and blueberries -- still make me queasy because I ate them on a day when I ended up with a nightmarish migraine.  And then there are other things that aren't migraine triggers or things that I associate with migraines but that I still can't eat for various reasons, like beef.)

(And I have to say that the sold-out-ness of the October box makes me very, *very* glad that I joined up at the beginning of this sub and didn't wait a few months to see what the boxes looked like!  Now I just want to see what the next couple of boxes look like.  I'm seriously wondering how they're going to follow up September to keep all of their new subscribers on board.)


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can we just register next month?


----------



## Marshie (Oct 7, 2012)

I ordered the Turkey Meatloaf Sliders for my BF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
BTW, for those of you that did order from PUP, did you receive 2 emails after ordering?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Turkey Meatloaf Sliders for my BF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> BTW, for those of you that did order from PUP, did you receive 2 emails after ordering?


Yes, one for each meal.

I don't expect the October box to knock my socks off, but I've liked every box so far. So, I think I'll like it too. I'm just saying, September and the scarf is a hard act to follow. But the way they ran out of the October box so fast, makes me wonder if there is something in it, that has a very limited availability.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, one for each meal.
> ...


 Nah, I think there were just a whole lot of unsubscribed people who saw the September box and jumped on board as soon as the box contents started getting around.  I know of at least four people who signed up after I showed them my list o' goodies who did not sign up after I showed them previous boxes.  I think the next three months will be their most challenging months so far.


----------



## JessP (Oct 7, 2012)

> Yes, one for each meal. I don't expect the October box to knock my socks off, but I've liked every box so far. So, I think I'll like it too. I'm just saying, September and the scarf is a hard act to follow. But the way they ran out of the October box so fast, makes me wonder if there is something in it, that has a very limited availability.


 Hmm that's interesting to think about. If this is the case, I wonder what it might be? I really hope they keep up the value, variety, and overall quality that September box had - crossing my fingers!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I FINALLY got my box today.  Even though I knew everything that was in it, I ran from the mailbox to the house to open it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jennifer! You are on PopSugar's Blog! They quoted you on reviews from around the web. So exciting.


 Oh, hey, I'm on there, too!  Whoo!  I didn't think anyone even knew my blog *existed* aside from people on MUT and bpal.org.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, hey, I'm on there, too!  Whoo!  I didn't think anyone even knew my blog *existed* aside from people on MUT and bpal.org.


 Congrats! I just clicked on your blog and you do a good job of placing everything pretty in the box for picture taking. I hope they give you guys something for helping them promote their product! (I know you don't get the boxes for promotional consideration but this is similar to how we all know they give free boxes for referrals because it helps them spread the word). 



> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered the halibut from Pop-up Pantry. It will be delivered on the 19th, sometime before 7:30pm. I hope it's good.


I'm ordered the same thing. Mine is coming the 18th. Now I just have to remember to cancel right after it comes! I hope its easy to cancel.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG really???  I need to look!  How awesome!!!


----------



## celicacutie (Oct 8, 2012)

Pop Up Pantry - When we order our complimentary dinner...are we signing up for a membership?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pop Up Pantry - When we order our complimentary dinner...are we signing up for a membership?


Yes, it signed me up for the $90/month package. There's a cancel button in the account info.


----------



## celicacutie (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, it signed me up for the $90/month package. There's a cancel button in the account info.


when you canceled, was your card charged?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, it signed me up for the $90/month package. There's a cancel button in the account info.


 we're you able to use the gift certificate and cancel without being charged?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not canceling until my product ships this weeks. I'll update after I do.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 8, 2012)

If there's another 50 % off code, would someone post here, or PM me? This sounds_ wonderful. _And even if I don't personally like the items, with Christmas coming up, someone I know surely would !


----------



## Tabasc (Oct 10, 2012)

Did anyone's some kind a gorgeous (in benefit cabana kit) smell weird?  Is that how it is supposed to smell?  It smells yucky.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine has a off smell but I really love the foundation a lot! I also am excited because my referrals have gotten me some more boxes! This box seriously is amazing!


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine has a off smell but I really love the foundation a lot! I also am excited because my referrals have gotten me some more boxes! This box seriously is amazing!


 I'm so jealous! lol I got one more referral to go until i can get a free box!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

I got my Pop Up Pantry. Liked the dessert the best out of the 3 things.

Also I cancelled my subscription right after I placed my order. The only thing that happened was I no longer was able to login to the site. So canceling after placing the order does not affect it.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

There was no charge on my card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 10, 2012)

Which meal did you get? The dessert was the best part of mine too. I picked the pork goulash meal.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 11, 2012)

Just a warning... watch out for the "best by" dates on the packages.  My friend and I had our's today, cooked it, ate it and hated it.  It was bland, dry, and just pure crap.  All of it was bad and my friend noticed the date when we were throwing it out (it was that bad) and it said "best used by 04/07/2012"  OVER SIX MONTHS EXPIRED.  Will be writing a very angry email tomorrow.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning... watch out for the "best by" dates on the packages.  My friend and I had our's today, cooked it, ate it and hated it.  It was bland, dry, and just pure crap.  All of it was bad and my friend noticed the date when we were throwing it out (it was that bad) and it said "best used by 04/07/2012"  OVER SIX MONTHS EXPIRED.  Will be writing a very angry email tomorrow.


 That is horrible!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't subscribe to PopSugar, but I have been following this thread and was interested in this service. Please keep us updated.



> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning... watch out for the "best by" dates on the packages.  My friend and I had our's today, cooked it, ate it and hated it.  It was bland, dry, and just pure crap.  All of it was bad and my friend noticed the date when we were throwing it out (it was that bad) and it said "best used by 04/07/2012"  OVER SIX MONTHS EXPIRED.  Will be writing a very angry email tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning... watch out for the "best by" dates on the packages.  My friend and I had our's today, cooked it, ate it and hated it.  It was bland, dry, and just pure crap.  All of it was bad and my friend noticed the date when we were throwing it out (it was that bad) and it said "best used by 04/07/2012"  OVER SIX MONTHS EXPIRED.  Will be writing a very angry email tomorrow.


 I didn't even think Pop Up Pantry had been around that long.  I read Pink is the New Blog, and David is Trent's boyfriend, I remember when he got it started.  Ah well, my timing may be way off though.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Oct 11, 2012)

I received my Pop Up Pantry meals yesterday. They all expire around 12/23/2012. They arrived on time - and as described. I will report back on the meals tomorrow - easy dinner tonight!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 11, 2012)

I honestly didnt love the pop up pantry food so much - take out would have been better. the idea is good and their packaging was lovely but the food was so-so. Frozen food from trader joes tastes better



> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Pop Up Pantry meals yesterday. They all expire around 12/23/2012. They arrived on time - and as described. I will report back on the meals tomorrow - easy dinner tonight!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 11, 2012)

That is really too bad, you guys! Thank you for the warning about the expiration date. I will check, but I think my Halibut will most likely be fresh, since they had to restock right before I ordered. I've never had bad halibut, which is part of my reasoning for ordering that particular dinner. I'll update you guys in a week and a half.

Hey, a couple of people said they ordered the Becky's caramels online. How much is in one of those packages? Because our sample sizes say they are 4oz, and that is the full size of their regular packages. I think they merely re-used the stickers, but how many caramels was in one full sized bag? $10 is a little steep for three caramels.


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning... watch out for the "best by" dates on the packages.  My friend and I had our's today, cooked it, ate it and hated it.  It was bland, dry, and just pure crap.  All of it was bad and my friend noticed the date when we were throwing it out (it was that bad) and it said "best used by 04/07/2012"  OVER SIX MONTHS EXPIRED.  Will be writing a very angry email tomorrow.


 Mine just arrived and I had the same date on mine! This is just ridiculous!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine just arrived and I had the same date on mine! This is just ridiculous!


 


> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning... watch out for the "best by" dates on the packages.  My friend and I had our's today, cooked it, ate it and hated it.  It was bland, dry, and just pure crap.  All of it was bad and my friend noticed the date when we were throwing it out (it was that bad) and it said "best used by 04/07/2012"  OVER SIX MONTHS EXPIRED.  Will be writing a very angry email tomorrow.


ugh, how disappointing and frustrating (a lot of your time used up and possible food safety issues). What meals did you get? It was very hard to pick a meal because the pictures all looked good but common sense told me to figure out a meal that might be ok frozen and then defrosted (still couldn't figure out what that would be). Maybe let PopSugar know, so they don't keep promoting the brand. I'll let you know how mine turns out when it arrives next week. How were the serving sizes?


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I ordered the Chicken Cacciatore Penne meal, the serving sizes were decent, not huge but I am sure plenty of food. I didn't cook or anything, when I saw the date I just left them in the cooler they arrived in with the dry ice and emailed the company. The response I got was this:

Dear valued customer,
Thank you for your recent order! We here at Pop-Up Pantry take great pride in our food-safety procedures. With that in mind, we want to let you know about a printing error regarding the expiration date on some items you may have recently ordered. These items were erroneously labeled with an expiration date of 4/7/2012. This was a typographical error: these items are best used by 4/7/2013.

The following are the menus that were affected by this printing error:

Cod Provencal with Zucchini Fondue

Heirloom Vegetable Pot Pie

Chicken Cacciatore Penne

Moroccan Lamb Stew

Turkey Meatloaf Sliders

Seared Halibut with Ginger Soy Glaze

Thank you for your understanding. If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to email us at[email protected] or call us at 424-2-Pantry.
Eat Well, 
I still don't think I will be eating this food.....


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just signed up for the November box, the scarf and movie tickets won me over :-D. Though now i'm sad I didn't get that box! I also used the $5 off code going around. I'll probably be staying away from the pantry boxes though.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 11, 2012)

Another youtuber of mine said she just used OPRAH for 10$ off !


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, a couple of people said they ordered the Becky's caramels online. How much is in one of those packages? Because our sample sizes say they are 4oz, and that is the full size of their regular packages. I think they merely re-used the stickers, but how many caramels was in one full sized bag? $10 is a little steep for three caramels.


 The three-caramel bag I received was 1.25 ounces per my digital postage scale, so four ounces of caramel is probably about ten pieces.  I don't think they're *that* good, especially when I think about Trader Joe's sea salt caramels.  Much cheaper and far easier to get!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Chicken Cacciatore Penne meal, the serving sizes were decent, not huge but I am sure plenty of food. I didn't cook or anything, when I saw the date I just left them in the cooler they arrived in with the dry ice and emailed the company. The response I got was this:
> 
> ...


----------



## davidhauslaib (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello Moonittude, mstlcmn, tulippop, AliMo, Lisa N, Beauty-Flawed, and nelliebelle1197,

David here, co-founder of Pop-Up Pantry. I'm thrilled whenever somebody is talking about our service, though I certainly hate to hear anyone has a poor experience with Pop-Up Pantry. A small number of our customers were affected by a recent printing error, where an incorrect expiration date was applied to labels affixed to some of our food items. Obviously, this led to much confusion, with customers believing they were sent expired food. The good news is that this wasn't the case: The food was actually very recently prepared. (That, and we were not even open to the public in April 2012, when the label says the food expired.) The bad news is that we left our customers confused, and believing we sent them an inferior product.

I sincerely regret our mistake, and we have reached out to our customers to let them know about the error and how sorry we are. It's unacceptable, and we're working hard to ensure this problem never repeats itself.

We strive to deliver delicious gourmet dinners, and we're super-focused on going above and beyond food safety requirements. That's why anything that gets in the way of those goals is something that keeps me up at night, and I certainly hate to hear a printing error could turn people away from our service. Rest assured, we would never send expired food, and all of our menus go through rigorous testing and meet stringent safety requirements. But that doesn't excuse our error, and for that I apologize.

I do hope you'll give Pop-Up Pantry a chance. And not to sound too "Hair Club for Men," but I'm not just the co-founder -- I'm also a big customer of ours, enjoying our dinners a couple times per week. And I certainly would never put anything on my plate that wasn't safe, let alone not tasty. Our goal is to bring a restaurant-quality experience to your dining room table, whether you live in a major city or only get to see creative new cuisine on TV or Pinterest. We've shipped thousands of dinners nationwide to scores of enthusiastic and satiated customers. But today I speak for our entire team when I say: Our error was inexcusable, I'm sorry it happened, and I'm working hard to ensure it doesn't happen again.

I'm happy to answer any questions or concerns personally. (please read our Terms of Service)

Eat Well,

David


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for the awesome customer service David. I emailed regarding my experience with the service and received a return email, not a canned acknowledgement, but an honest to goodness response within the hour. It's refreshing to deal with business owners who know how to treat customers.


----------



## Marshie (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *davidhauslaib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Moonittude, mstlcmn, tulippop, AliMo, Lisa N, Beauty-Flawed, and nelliebelle1197,
> 
> ...


This is awesome! I love when the people in charge reach out. Thank you David! I cannot wait to receive my Pop-Up Pantry choice.


----------



## MissMonica (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the response from David -- it's so refreshing to have a company take responsibility, acknowledge that it is an "unacceptable" issue, and apologize without making excuses.  It makes it so much easier to move on (and to like/trust them!) -- if Sindulge or The Look Bag had done this instead of making crappy excuses, they might not have had so many nay-sayers when attempting relaunches.  I'll definitely be trying Pop-Up Pantry now!


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for the explanation David!  I was holding off on placing my order, but after the awesome service you've shown, I'll be doing it ASAP.  (And BTW, I'm a loooong time reader of Trent's, you two are awesome, congrats on your engagement!)


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you, David. That makes me feel better. I look forward to trying out your service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you David, the time you took to come here and provide assurance about the mix-up is much appreciated!


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 12, 2012)

that is awesome that david came and responded personally, i ordered the wellington and frankly i'm excited to get it and may just stick around to see what november has in store!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jenn


----------



## japolina (Oct 14, 2012)

I got my pop up pantry dinner this week. I wrote a review on my blog. Here is the link.

Link deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 18, 2012)

I got my pop-up pantry order and I just cancelled. As lovely as the idea of the subscription is, I couldn't justify the price or environmental impact I was making by purchasing such an item. While I understand that this was the way to keep the food fresh, I felt completely guilty about the styrofoam box and how many resources it took to send it to my house. I'm not completely hippie granola but we all do make our own choices what we feel is worth the impact and I live close enough to more local food sources. Glad to try it out and I love start-up companies especially ones where the owners are invested in making sure customers are happy. Maybe a better choice for people with fewer local food options.

I'm trying to finish reading the Perks of Being a Wallflower so I can watch the movie!


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 19, 2012)

Got my pop up pantry today. The best thing in it was the dry ice. I put it in a pot with water and it started "smoking" lol


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 19, 2012)

Im going to use my movie tickets this weekend - has anyone seen the movie yet? Any good?


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

> Got my pop up pantry today. The best thing in it was the dry ice. I put it in a pot with water and it started "smoking" lol


 Lol. Which one did you order?


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 19, 2012)

Hoisin Ginger Braised Short Ribs. Haven't tried it yet until tomorrow. 

Comes with:

Star Anise Scented Congee

Starter: Warm Asparagus Salad

Dessert: Coconut Sesame Bread Pudding


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got my Pop Up Pantry meal last week and I canceled as well. I agree that the packaging is ridiculous and the food wasn't anything great. It was so so.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my pop up pantry today. The best thing in it was the dry ice. I put it in a pot with water and it started "smoking" lol


 Don't keep the ice at home. This is compressed CO2. It evaporates, you don't want to inhale carbon dioxide. Just throw it outside and it will disappear. Another annoying packaging part. You can also get burned by touching it unprotected. They should probably put a notice in the box, cause who would want to read the ice packaging??


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 19, 2012)

> Don't keep the ice at home. This is compressed CO2. It evaporates, you don't want to inhale carbon dioxide. Just throw it outside and it will disappear. Another annoying packaging part. You can also get burned by touching it unprotected. They should probably put a notice in the box, cause who would want to read the ice packaging??


 Yup we placed it in a black pot with water and left it outside to give that witche's cauldren effect when we got it.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup we placed it in a black pot with water and left it outside to give that witche's cauldren effect when we got it.


 Sounds like fun;-) I just tossed it into the backyard and forgot about it.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry to discuss the pop up pantry again but I finally tried the meal and yikes it was bad! The only thing I really liked was the dessert. The halibut was so dry and tasteless. The directions were not very clear. They should have made separate directions for defrosted and frozen because I thought the cooking time was way too long for defrosted fish and yep I was right. I even had a friend look at the directions to see if I missed anything and she was just as confused at the common sense of needing different cooking times. Was fun cooking it and dishing it up but not fun to wash the pots and cookie sheet after being disappointed by the outcome.

I'm sad my package didn't have any more dry ice when I got it because that would have been fun.

Oh well, it was something new to try that I did not pay much for and now onto waiting for October's Box (I'm still fully enjoying September's box so I'm not too anxious since no one has spoilers to entice me yet).


----------



## Eleda (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to discuss the pop up pantry again but I finally tried the meal and yikes it was bad! The only thing I really liked was the dessert. The halibut was so dry and tasteless. The directions were not very clear. They should have made separate directions for defrosted and frozen because I thought the cooking time was way too long for defrosted fish and yep I was right. I even had a friend look at the directions to see if I missed anything and she was just as confused at the common sense of needing different cooking times. Was fun cooking it and dishing it up but not fun to wash the pots and cookie sheet after being disappointed by the outcome.
> 
> ...


 This is a Sous-vide method of cooking. I read about it and realized why it tasted different. Not for me either.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, today was a Popsugar day at our house, because we used the free movie tickets and ate the Pop-up pantry thing today. We thought the movie was okay.

I ordered the halibut meal that came with chicken yakitori and bread pudding. I have to say, I am a stay at home wife, so I cook a lot, and sometimes I cook things that are complicated, but I was a bit overwhelmed with trying to heat up and defrost everything at once. I had to write down a list of times and when to do what and I had to adjust that, since things weren't cooking fast enough, or defrosting fast enough. I had to cook the meat five minutes longer than it said, and then re-cook the halibut another five or so minutes on top of that, because it was not cooked enough for us. Also, everything could have used a lot more sauce.

I think it was good for frozen food, but a lot more trouble. I liked the chicken yakitori the best. The bread pudding is pretty good, but could have used a sauce. We thought the halibut was okay, it really could have used a lot more of the sauce. The things that re-heated worst were the cucumber salad and the steamed vegetables.

When I heard about this service, I was thinking it would be good for someone who doesn't really cook, because it has everything you need and you end up with a full meal. But now I am really confused about who it would really be best for, because I think it does require a bit of cooking know-how and a bit of equipment to turn out right. I think someone who doesn't cook would be much better off ordering take-out. But most people who cook, would rather buy their own vegetables fresh. So, I don't know who the service is aimed at. I still think it is way better than regular frozen food, but not very impressive.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 21, 2012)

I finally got a chance to preparing the Pop Up Pantry. It was really easy; put water in a pot, bring to boil, place pouches in the boiling water for 25 minutes, and done. 

As for the taste for the main course, it was _"meh"_. 

The dessert was good though. Wished they sold their cookies that we got from the september box...

If anyone wants to see pics of it, it's in my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a chance to preparing the Pop Up Pantry. It was really easy; put water in a pot, bring to boil, place pouches in the boiling water for 25 minutes, and done.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing your review! I'll be making mine tomorrow so we'll see how it turns out. PS I subbed to your blog - love all the pics you feature!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a chance to preparing the Pop Up Pantry. It was really easy; put water in a pot, bring to boil, place pouches in the boiling water for 25 minutes, and done.
> 
> ...


 We're having this delivered on Friday. Nice to know what we can expect!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 23, 2012)

Wahoo!  I contacted PopSugar because my last box came damaged and they offered to send out a second box which arrived today!  I am so happy to have a few extra caramels and another gorgeous scarf!  Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 23, 2012)

Interesting, I contacted them and told them my box was damaged and they said we're sorry...lol


----------



## alliekers (Oct 25, 2012)

I got my Pop Up Pantry order last night and overall it was just OK. My meal was:

BBQ Pork Shank

Cornbread

Salmon Cakes

Peach Crisp

Overall prep/cook time was about 45 minutes. Both my boyfriend and I thought the BBQ pork was easily the best. The salmon cakes were fresh but kind of dry and lacking flavor. The cornbread was a big too soggy (I tried cooking longer but it didn't help) and the peach crisp wasn't rich enough. All in all I appreciate the effort, the instructions were clear and easy to understand and the portions were fair. Just not worth $38 retail in my opinion.


----------



## doziedoz (Oct 25, 2012)

Supposed to get mine today-got the vegetable pot pie dinner...anyone tried this yet?


----------



## casey anne (Nov 1, 2012)

I received my pop up pantry meal yesterday:  Shrimp and grits, oyster rockafeller dip (though I think it was spin/artichoke dip), and pear and almond tart.  The food was ok for being "free."  I cook a lot and I understand that you must properly season your food for it to taste good, so I felt the food was a little underseasoned.  I found my fave part to be the shrimp and pepper relish.  Still, what a fun thing to have gotten in our September boxes!!!  And regarding that dry ice, I'm pretty sure I almost burned myself on it.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 1, 2012)

I have finished the book and am going to use the movie tickets next weekend. There needs to be a popsugar book club if we are going to get a book each month.


----------



## shammycat (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a Popup Pantry code they're not going to use? I'd be willing to pay or swap nail polish/makeup for it.


----------



## AliMo (Nov 1, 2012)

Double Post....nothing to see here...sorry!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a Popup Pantry code they're not going to use? I'd be willing to pay or swap nail polish/makeup for it.


 Check your PM.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 4, 2012)

If anyone else doesn't plan on using their Pop Up Pantry code, my mom is super interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2012)

I tried to use mine today.  It didn't work.  I've sent email asking if it got shut down even though there is no expiration date listed since it's now November, but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 5, 2012)

I received my pop up pantry items on Halloween and made them last night. Overall, I wasn't impressed. I got the turkey sliders. The dessert I received (crostata) was completely broken and was in crumbles. Didn't care for the salad. Also, there weren't any directions for the cranberry dressing so I just threw that in the boiling water towards the end. The whole time I couldn't help but feel like I was eating canned meat.

Didn't like how the ink from the labels melted off and was floating in the water. Hopefully none of that got into the food.

Thankfully, it was free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Nov 11, 2012)

That ink in the water annoyed me, too! It got stuck to the sides of the pot and I had to scrub really hard to get it off.


----------



## celicacutie (Nov 11, 2012)

I used a black pot so I hope there isn't any more ink residue that I can't see....argh!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 12, 2012)

My pot was stainless steel, so I could see the bits of ink. There must be a way to do this without the labels on - just attach them on a tape and then remove.


----------



## cuddlypenguin (Jan 7, 2013)

Re: the Pop-Up Pantry coupon not working, I too tried to use it to no avail. I had to contact customer service, at at that time was told that the coupon had "expired"....which wouldn't have been an issue, _*had an expiration date been listed*_ on the coupon (which it was not -- in NO place did it say that there was an expiration date). They did give me a small credit, but not nearly enough to cover the cost of a meal.

Had there been an expiration date listed, then it's completely fair game to have the coupon "expire". However, barring that, the company should just suck it up and allow us to redeem them. Simply saying, "Well, we _meant_ for there to be an expiration but didn't list it" is b.s.  If _they_ made the mistake, then _they _should deal with it. Can you imagine if I told my credit card company: "Well, I _meant_ to mail the payment on time, but didn't" ?


----------



## MissMonica (Jan 8, 2013)

For those of you who didn't get to use your Pop-Up Pantry code -- feel lucky.  Despite canceling TWICE, they've charged me every month.  Then they have to turn around and refund the money.  It's freaking rediculous and they're lucky that $76 a month isn't going to cause overdraw problems for me, because I'm sure it would for many people. I've moved past "annoyed" and am now at "un-freaking-believable."


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who didn't get to use your Pop-Up Pantry code -- feel lucky.  Despite canceling TWICE, they've charged me every month.  Then they have to turn around and refund the money.  It's freaking rediculous and they're lucky that $76 a month isn't going to cause overdraw problems for me, because I'm sure it would for many people. I've moved past "annoyed" and am now at "un-freaking-believable."


 I didn't use my Pop-Up Pantry code since it seemed complicated to cook, expensive, and I have kids I'm cooking for so it wouldn't be enough for a meal for us.  Then there were bad reviews and I was glad I hadn't used it.  Now I'm thrilled I didn't use it as I certainly don't need problems cancelling.  I certainly never felt like PS owed me anything because I didn't use it quickly.  Just like I don't feel like they owe me anything because I didn't use my movie tickets before they left the theater.  I would never assume that something like this was good forever even without an expiration.  I know I got right on ordering my razor blades from the must have mens box as that is something I was actively interested in.  If the code doesn't work in a few months because someone didn't use it... they should have.

I have been disappointed many times to find out that gift cards that someone paid real money for had conditions and the money disappeared before I got around to using them though it didn't say that on the card anywhere.  Apparently it says that in small print on the website so everyone should know.  I've just learn to use stuff I want quickly or to give it away/throw it away as it will be useless soon.


----------

